# 「フッ」とゾクッとするような感じ



## Kenshiromusou

Y, my friends.
Could you help me again?
I was reading a seiyû's interview, but I am afraid I did not understand what he's talking about.
でもナルシストっていうのか、本当に面白い役でしたから、ことあるごとに、*「フッ」とゾクッとする*ような感じで吹きこんでみたりもして。
What's the connection between narcissist and *「フッ」とゾクッとする*ような感? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I do not understand what he was talking about either.

I tried to interpret as following:
「フッ」と＝suddenly, in a single instant
ゾクッとする＝disgusting, feel chill

A narcissist is someone whom many people don't like to see. They think him/her quite disgusting.
Therefore, the voice actor often use the disgusting voice tone intentionally and exaggeratingly for fun.

I'm not sure at all whether my interpretation is what the speaker intended to say or not.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I tried to interpret as following:
> 「フッ」と＝suddenly, in a single instant
> ゾクッとする＝*disgusting, feel chill*
> 
> 
> I'm not sure at all whether my interpretation is what the speaker intended to say or not.


SoLaTiDobermanさん、so, ゾクッとする isn't just "恐怖を感じているさま"...
"恐怖を感じている" does not fit, I think. But, if it also means "disgusting"; what you think about if that 「フッ」とmeaning was *onomatopoeia "pff" or "Hum", *something narcissist people does with mouth when they are talking with "inferior people"? (He tried to insert a "pff" everywhere when he was dubbing"?
どうもありがとうございました、SoLaTiDobermanさん。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

You already knew and you didn't need to ask.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> You already knew and you didn't need to ask.


Nah. When I look for ゾクッとする, I just found it =恐怖を感じているの。If you had not taught it also means "disgusting face", I never would figure it out.  どうもありがとうございました、友よ。


----------



## 810senior

The author thought that the narcissistic role he played felt like something so disgusting and even frightful in some sense that anyone who witnessed it would get goosebumps and would not like to see what is actually done. フッ sounds like an action before sensing something horrible, I guess.


----------



## frequency

The character would be odd.

 


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「フッ」と＝suddenly, in a single instant





810senior said:


> an action before sensing something horrible


Yes, momentarily.


Kenshiromusou said:


> ゾクッとする, I just found it =恐怖を感じているの。


Yes. Or even appalling. (But I don't know.)

The voice actor says that he wanted to make and provide this effect.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

あなたたちの説明を聞いた後でちょっと迷っていますよ。
Frequencyさんよ、さすがあなただな。。。
Seems my theory about 「フッ」と had sank...
But, I think now I am mixing the things.
でもナルシストっていうのか、本当に面白い役でしたから、ことあるごとに、*「フッ」とゾクッとする*ような感じで吹きこんでみたりもして。
When he says: ことあるごとに、*「フッ」とゾクッとする*ような感じで吹きこんでみたり, he makes a frightful voice (which causes fear) or he makes
a 恐怖を感じている声 (a voice from someone that fears something)?


----------



## frequency

He recorded his voice like this: *「フッ」とゾクッとする*ような感じで. Why? Because he wanted to achieve this effect (=*「フッ」とゾクッとする*ような感じ) . Roughly understandable?

About 「フッ」, this way of writing is confusing. That seems to me like this one: ふっと. And I agree with 810 and Doberman completely about it, and it might be like this: 


Kenshiromusou said:


> he makes a frightful voice (which causes fear) or he makes
> a 恐怖を感じている声


Rather, it sounds like that he wanted to do something that can scare, shock, or surprise audience.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Rather, it sounds like that he wanted to do something that can scare, shock, or surprise audience.



*それじゃ,「フッ」とゾクッとする= 一瞬ゾクッとする?*


----------



## frequency

Yes, I agree with you. Try shortly/a short time, too.


----------



## Flaminius

ゾクっとする can be used to mean "turned on" or "thrilled."  It's like getting goosebumps in English.

フッ is an onomatopoeic expression for sneering.  It's a manga/anime device to make the character look cool or indifferent.  It is usually applied to characters who know they look good.  It's an iconography to represent a haughty character, in other words a narcissist with a good reason.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> _*ことあるごとに、*_「フッ」とゾクッとするような感じで吹きこんでみたり,


Oh sorry, he had this speech actually. I have noticed now. Then it isn't "momentarily", but speech. He wanted to make his フッ sound like ゾクっとする, and he tried to do so. If the character says フッ repeatedly in the anime, this must be.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

みんな、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

